# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Ju lutem pak info për Hepatitin B

## MijnWonder

Pak info reth Hepatitit B

Kush eshte ndryshimi ndermjet hepatitis b carrier dhe chronic hepatitis B ?


nuk e di nese jan te njejte apo jo .

flm

----------


## Colomba

Hepatiti B eshte nga infeksionet me te zakonshem ne bote ,qe godet melcine dhe transmetohet nga personi ne person nepermjet gjakut dhe lengjeve trupore .
Infeksionet nga hepatiti B mund te jene *akute*  dhe *kronike.*
*Infeksioni hepatit B akut* mund te zgjase nga pak jave deri dy-tre muaj dhe mund te sherohet dhe spontanisht.
*Infeksioni hepatitit B Kronik* pacientet e tille konsiderohen dhe "*carrier*" mund te shoqeroje gjate gjithe jetes dhe mund te beje deme te medha ne melcine e personit qe e vuan kete infeksion .

----------


## MijnWonder

> Hepatiti B eshte nga infeksionet me te zakonshem ne bote ,qe godet melcine dhe transmetohet nga personi ne person nepermjet gjakut dhe lengjeve trupore .
> Infeksionet nga hepatiti B mund te jene *akute*  dhe *kronike.*
> *Infeksioni hepatit B akut* mund te zgjase nga pak jave deri dy-tre muaj dhe mund te sherohet dhe spontanisht.
> *Infeksioni hepatitit B Kronik* pacientet e tille konsiderohen dhe "*carrier*" mund te shoqeroje gjate gjithe jetes dhe mund te beje deme te medha ne melcine e personit qe e vuan kete infeksion .



flm klara kete doja te dija nese eshte e njejte carrier me kronik

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Aha,e hengre dhe ti Labe,do vdeç mo_

----------


## janar

po te kesh pro bleme me  melcin   regulli numer 1  behu doktor i vetes   pra  studjo cdo liber per kete tem    car gjuhe te huaj din  dhe ku jeton shko ne biblotek mjeksore   dhe kerko librat perkates  pi caj per melcin   leber tee   vaj ulliri cdo dit
   zoti te ndimoft  hiqe alkolin po qese pin

----------


## bela70

Përshëndetje,kjo tem më intereson shum,por këtu nuk kishte dhe aq shum të dhëna,pasi më imtereson se edhepse po quhet kronike a ka mundësi që ndonjëher të shërohet nëse i përmbahemi ndonjë regjimi,a ka ndonjë lloj terapije adekuate si mjeksore poashtu dhe popullore(po pat)pastaj sa është i dëmshëm alkoholi(vera) dhe simptoma apo a ka gjsa të vdekjes nga kjo lloj smundje si dhe gjëra të tjera në lidhje me të...ju falenderoj për qdo informat.

----------


## gloreta

> Pak info reth Hepatitit B
> 
> Kush eshte ndryshimi ndermjet hepatitis b carrier dhe chronic hepatitis B ?
> 
> 
> nuk e di nese jan te njejte apo jo .
> 
> flm


*Ja ku e ke* :  :buzeqeshje: 


Si ngjitet?

Me anë të lëngjeve të njeriut:
Gjaku
Sperma
Sekrecionet vaginale
Nga nëna tek fëmija (perinatal)

Transmetimi nëpërmjet gajkut bëhet gjatë transfuzionit të gjakut apo nëse gabimisht çpohesh me gjilpërën apo bisturinë e përdorur më parë nga një i infektuar. Mund të transmetohet seksualisht apo gjatë bërjes tatuazh. Apo gjatë përdorimit të njëjtë të briskut të rrojes apo furçës së dhëmbëve tët të infektuarve. Mund të transmetohet prej nënës gjatë lindjes (nëse dihet që nëna ka qenë me hepatit B bebit i jepet imunglobulin dhe vaksinohet). Kujdes edhe me pështymën.

Shenjat e sëmundjes 

Pas marrjes së virusit shenjat nuk shfaqen me njëherë por pas 45-180 ditësh. Edhe gjatë kësaj kohe personi në fjalë që ka marrë virusin mund tja kaloj dikujt tjetër. Nën rrezik të madh janë ata që jetojnë me mbartësit kronik të hepatitit B.
Shenjat e sëmundjes nuk janë shumë specifike (të tilla mund të gjenden edhe në sëmundje të tjera). Lodhje, këputje e përgjithshme, pak temperatur, dhimbje koke, humbje oreksi, të vjella, nauze, diare ose kapsllëk, dhimbje muskujsh dhe kyçesh, dhimbje dhe ndjeshmëri mbi mëlçi. Dhe ikteri (zverdhja). Disa herë nuk jep shenjë.

Çndodh më pas?

Hepatiti B mund të ndodhi në dy forma akute dhe kronike. Në formën akute ai nuk zgjat shumë kurse nëse disa antigjene (HbsAg) të tij vihen re ende pas 6 muajsh në gjak atëherë tregon që është kthyher në kronik dhe duhet patur kujdes për pasojat që mund të ndodhin (se u ndodhin të gjithëve). Bebet nëse e marrin prej nënës mundësia për tu bërë kronike është më e madhe  se sa tek të rriturit.
Nëse nuk e keni bërë vaksinën atëherë bëni një test për hepatitin B dhe nëse del negativ vaksinohuni, nëse del pozitiv atëherë mbajeni veten nën kontroll pasi hepatiti B është një nga shkaktarët e cirozës dhe kancerit të mëlçisë.
Sëmundja ka disa forma si me zverdhje ( gjatë së cilës përveç shenjavë që përmendëm më lartë urina bëhet me kafe dhe feçesi zbardhet) dhe pa zverdhje, forma kolesteatike (në të cilën plus shenjave ka dhe kruajtje të lëkurës)apo forma fulminante (vdekjeprurëse por është më e rrallë).

Testet në gjak për hepatitin B

Ka disa lloj antigjenesh apo antitrupa që kërkohen nga na e mjekut për të kuptuar nëse pacienti është i infektuar apo e ka kaluar apo është I imunizuar etj. Por meqë këto janë specifike për mjekët dhe janë pak të larmishme dhe duan pak përvojë për tu vlerësuar nuk  po I përmendim.
Tek shtatzanat duhet parë rutin antigjeni HbsAg.
Gjihashtu përpara se të bëhet vaksinimi mirë është që të bëhen këto dy teste :
Anti-HBs   dhe  HbsAg. I pari tregon nëse personi është I immunizuar dhe I dyti nëse personi ka kaluar apo ka një infeksion me hepatitin B.

Kurimi

Tek ata që e kanë kronik këtë infeksion doktori duhet ta thërrasi në kontrolle periodike. Qëllimi I kurës tek këta individ është të parandaluarit e dëmit që mund ti shkaktojë mëlçisë virusi dhe parandalimi I shumimit të tij.
Prej ilaçeve mund të përmendim
Interferon alfa 2-b dhe Lamivudin por mos të harrojmë se këtë e vendos doktori dhe jo vetë pacienti.

Nëse kalon në cirozë duhet bërë transplanti i mëlçisë.
Vaksinimi bëhet me tre doza dhe ka një mbrojtje rreth %95 .
Nëse ju duhet për një arsye të përdorni ilaçe për sëmundje të tjera ju lutem tregojini doktorit tuaj për hepatitin pasi disa ilaçe i bëjnë dëm mëlçisë. Dhe si përfundim thuajini jo alkolit pasi ju dëmton shumë.
Tek hepatiti akut nuk ka shumë për tu bërë. Një shplodhje në shtëpi  dhe kurim jo I hepatiti por largimi I shenjave do të ishte i mjaftueshëm.

----------


## prenceedi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...light=hepatiti

----------


## Zana65

dua  te pyes doktorin  disa pyetje rreth mitres.cfar eshte renia  e mitres dhe a eshte  i veshtire operacioni plastik per ngritjen e mitres.ju lutem

----------


## Colomba

> dua  te pyes doktorin  disa pyetje rreth mitres.cfar eshte renia  e mitres dhe a eshte  i veshtire operacioni plastik per ngritjen e mitres.ju lutem


Pershendetje Zana !Renia e mitres nenkupton zbritjen poshte te mitres nepermjet vagines.Kjo shkatohet nga shkaterrimi i strukturave mbajtese te mitres,qe shpesh eshte faktor gjenetik ,ose pasoje e nje traume ose plakje celulare.16 deri 40 % e femrave ndodh te kene renie te mitres.Por vetem 10 % e tyre kane patologji klinike domethense.Faktoret kryesore te rrezikut jane ,shtatezania,lindja,ndryshimet hormonale te menopauzes dhe obezita.
Renia e mitres eshte shume e besdishme per femren,i jep ndjenje peshe bezdi kur ecen,ulet dhe gjate raporteve seksuale.Renia e mitres mund te vihet re me nje vizite te thjeshte  gjinekologjike ,por ne disa raste eshte e domozdoshme ekografia ose kistografia.Kjo per te ndimuar mjekun per te percaktuar trajtimin terapeutik ,i cili mund te jete me ane te medikamenteve ,rabilitimit fizik ,ose kirurgjik.
Pra jo ne te gjitha rastet ka nevoj per nderhyrje kirurgjike.
Per sa i perket operacionit ,mos u shqetesoni ,dikur femrave gjate opercionit ju hiqej mitra,kurse tani me ane te teknikave te reja jo vetem ruhet organi ,por nderhyet ne menyre jo invazive.

----------


## Zana65

shume faleminderit per sqarimin.me lehtesuat.

----------


## Zana65

per sa kohe vjen pergjigjia  e pyetjes qe ben

----------


## ari_med

etiologjia:
Hepatiti B:
a. Shkaktohet nga virusi i hepatitit B, një hepadnavirus i njohur si HBV (Hepatitis B Virus).
b. Përhapet nëpërmjet seksit, shiringave, dhe nga nëna shtatzanë tek bebja (njësoj si virusi HIV i SIDAs).
c. Inkubacioni = 2 deri në 6 muaj. Transaminazat janë më të larta se në hepatitin A dhe rrinë të rritura për rreth 3 muaj.
d. 1-2% e të sëmurëve bëhen bartës kronikë të virusit; përqindja është më e lartë në të sëmurët me mangësi imune dhe në fëmijët; deri në 90% e bebeve të lindura nga nënat me hepatit B bëhen bartës kronikë. Bartësit kronikë kanë rrezik të shtuar për cirrozë dhe kancer të mëlçisë. Më pak se 1% e infeksioneve akute me HBV përparojnë në hepatit fulminant (mortalitet 60%). Infeksioni me HBV mund të shoqërohet me artrit, glomerulonefrit, poliarterit nodoz.

Ecuria e infeksionit kronik nga virusi B është e ndryshueshme dhe varet nga disa faktorë. Këta faktorë janë mosha e pacientit në të cilën fillon infeksioni, shkalla e shumëzimit të virusit, aftësia e sistemit imun të organizmit për të kontrolluar infeksionin. 
Infeksioni kronik nga virusi B mund të çojë në cirozë të mëlçisë. Pacientët me cirozë të mëlçisë janë më të rrezikuar ndaj infeksioneve, sepse mëlçia luan një rol të rëndësishëm në sistemin imun të organizmit. Gjithashtu, personat me hepatit kronik B kanë rrezik të zhvillojnë kancer të mëlçisë. Infeksioni kronik nga virusi B mund të çojë në çrregullime dhe dëmtime të organeve të tjera përveç mëlçisë. Kështu mund të vihet re inflamacioni në vazat e vogla të gjakut (polyarteritis nodosa) që mund të shprehet me dobësi muskulare, dëmtime të nervave, ulçera në lëkurë, prekje të veshkave, ethe të pashpjeguar, dhimbje të barkut. Gjithashtu me kalimin e kohës mund të vihen re çrregullime të funksionit të gjendrës tiroide si edhe çrregullime të metabolizmit të karbohidrateve dhe në disa persona shfaqja e diabetit të sheqerit. 
-Cili është efekti i alkoolit në rastet me infeksion kronik nga virusi B?
Alkooli si edhe të gjithë faktorët e tjerë që dëmtojnë mëlçinë është veçanërisht i dëmshëm për pacientët që kanë hepatit B. Për këtë arsye, rekomandohet që personat me hepatit B të mënjanojnë plotësisht përdorimin e pijeve alkoolike.

trajtimi:

Kur flasim për trajtim , kemi gjithashtu parasysh të dy format e infeksionit nga virusi B, atë akute dhe atë kronike. Infeksioni akut nga virusi B zakonisht nuk kërkon trajtim të veçantë. Në raste të rralla, ky infeksion mund të shkaktojë një pamjaftueshmëri të rëndë të funksionit të mëlçisë që mund të rrezikojë jetën e pacientit. Pacientët në këtë situatë të dëmtimit të rëndë të funksionit të mëlçisë nga infeksioni akut nga virusi B duhet të vlerësohen për transplantin e mëlçisë. Një numër i pakët studimesh sugjerojnë që përdorimi i një medikamenti anti-viral, Lamivudina ( Epivir), mund të jetë me efekt në këtë situatë. Infeksioni kronik nga virusi B: Jo të gjithë pacientët me infeksion kronik nga virusi B trajtohen patjetër për këtë infeksion. Ky trajtim ka kritere plotësisht të përcaktuara dhe fillohet vetëm pas konsultës me një specialist gastrohepatolog. Një pjesë e pacientëve observohen në mënyrë të kujdesshme pa u trajtuar me medikamente, por duke kryer periodikisht kontrolle të analizave laboratorike. Trajtimi rekomandohet nëqoftëse ka shenja dhe ndryshime laboratorike që dëshmojnë se virusi po shkakton dëmtime në mëlçi si edhe kur ngarkesa virale është e lartë. 
Në format kronike të infeksionit nga virusi B, qëllimi i trajtimit është të pakësojë rrezikun e komplikacioneve duke përfshirë këtu cirozën e mëlçisë dhe pamjaftueshmërine e punës së mëlçisë. Për të vlerësuar nëse trajtimi ka efekt, ka shumë rëndësi ndjekja e rregullt e testeve laboratorike që dëshmojnë për funksionin e mëlçisë si edhe ngarkesa virale e virusit B në gjak. Sipas vlerësimit të bërë nga specialisti gastrohepatolog, mund të rekomandohet edhe biopsia e mëlçisë. Eshtë parë që rreth 1/3 e pacientëve me ngarkesë virale të lartë (më shumë se 1 milion kopie të virusit/për mililitër të gjakut) do të zhvillojnë cirozë të mëlçisë gjatë një dekade, e krahasuar kjo me vetëm 4.5% të atyre me ngarkese virale të ulët ( më pak se 300 kopie të virusit /për mililitër gjak).
Medikamentet që përdoren për trajtim pakësojnë dhe mund të eliminojne virusin nga gjaku dhe sigurisht kjo do të çojë në një ritëm të ulët të përparimit të mëlçisë drejt cirozës

----------


## maratonomak

Kam nje njeriun tim i cili vuan nga hepatiti B, 
tashi nuk e di se cfare lloj hepatiti eshte , kronik apo akut , por di qe pacienti ka rreth 4 vjet qe e ka kete semundje dhe cdo 6 muaj ben teste dhe analiza gjaku per te pare rezultatet e gjendjes se virusit dhe melcise.

cdo 6 muaj ben analiza dhe ua con doktorave , dhe doktorat i thone qe virusi po fle dhe nuk eshte zgjuar dhe nuk po vepron dhe nuk po demton ende melcine.
,
tashi kam ca pyetje.
si e mori kete virus ky person?
perjashtojme nga rruget seksuale , nga tatuazhet , nga shiringat e mjekeve apo te heroines.
mos e ka trasheguar nga nena e vet kete virus ?
tani me thoni me pak fjale , a sherohesh plotesisht apo jo nga kjo semundje ?
thjesht po apo jo?

----------


## Safka

I afërmi juaj ka hepatit B kronik,
dhe sipas të dhënave që jepni për të ai bën gjithçka që duhet bërë.

Virusi mund të përhapet me anë të marrdhënieve të pambrojtura me njeri të infektuar me këtë virus, nëse është punonjës mjeksor dhe ka kontakt me instrumente dhe gjakun e pacientëve,ka shansa të madhe ta marrë virusin,  por të gjitha këto ju i demantoni, atëherë ka gjasa ta ketë nga nëna e tij qysh nga lindja.

Nuk është e mundur të jepet një përgjigje e prerë nëse kjo sëmundje ka shërim.
Në disa raste, kur virusi edhepse ekziston, nuk shkakton dëmtim të mëlçisë, thjeshtë vetëm ndiqet nga ana e mjekëve me teste të funkcionit të mëlçisë çdo gjashtë muaj ashtu siç bën i afërmi juaj, dhe kjo mund të zgjasë kështu deri në fund të jetë. Do me thënë të jetë bartës i virusit por jo edhe i sëmurë. Mundet që në një moment të caktuar, dhe kjo mvaret shumë edhe nga imuniteti i organizmit të tij, që virusi të veprojë dhe të fillojë të dëmtojë mëlçinë. Në këto raste trajtohet me medikamente dhe ka shanse të shërimit të plotë apo të vënies nën kontroll.

----------


## Dritë

> Kam nje njeriun tim i cili vuan nga hepatiti B, 
> tashi nuk e di se cfare lloj hepatiti eshte , kronik apo akut , por di qe pacienti ka rreth 4 vjet qe e ka kete semundje dhe cdo 6 muaj ben teste dhe analiza gjaku per te pare rezultatet e gjendjes se virusit dhe melcise.
> 
> cdo 6 muaj ben analiza dhe ua con doktorave , dhe doktorat i thone qe virusi po fle dhe nuk eshte zgjuar dhe nuk po vepron dhe nuk po demton ende melcine.
> ,
> tashi kam ca pyetje.
> si e mori kete virus ky person?
> perjashtojme nga rruget seksuale , nga tatuazhet , nga shiringat e mjekeve apo te heroines.
> mos e ka trasheguar nga nena e vet kete virus ?
> ...


Safka ta paska dhene nje pergjegje te detajuar, une do te shtoj vetem dicka nga experienca ime. 

Nje shoqja ime e morri virusin tek dentisti, ai kishte perdor mjete josterile. 
Rastesisht e kan diagnostifikuar gjate shtatzanise se pare sepse ketu gjate shtatzanise ti bejne gjith testet. E gjith familja e afert ka bere testin dhe gjith ishin te shendosh duke perfshi edhe bashkeshortin e saj. 

Ajo ska qene ndonjehere e semure e as qe ka marr transfuzion apo infuzione, perjashtohen edhe mundesite tjera te marrjes se virusit, dhe ne fund pas shume shqyrtimeve rane ne perfundim se tek dentisti ka ndodh, meqe u be publike se ska qene e vetmja qe eshte infektuar te ai. (jan paraqit edhe raste te tjera)

Femijet e saj pas lindjes kan bere imunizimin me vakcinen kunder hepatitit b, te dy vajzat i ka te shendosha. Ketu kur nena ka hepatit b i vakcinojne femijet menjehere pas lindjes, nderkohe nese nena eshte negativ merren vakcinat me vone (ka muaji i 3 i jetes) Shoqes time per fat te keq gjendja shendetesore tani ju eshte perkeqesuar dhe eshte ne tretman te rregullt.

Nderkohe njoh edhe njerez te cilet jetojne normal me kete virus pa asnje problem, bejne rregullisht testet, nuk kan ndonje simptom (dmth semundja nuk manifestohet) por jan bartes te virusit dhe ne familje duhet te ju permbahen  rregullave higjienike. 

Duhet qe gjith anetaret e aferm te familjes ta bejne testin e hepatitit dhe te vakcinohen.

----------


## maratonomak

> I afërmi juaj ka hepatit B kronik,
> dhe sipas të dhënave që jepni për të ai bën gjithçka që duhet bërë.
> 
> Virusi mund të përhapet me anë të marrdhënieve të pambrojtura me njeri të infektuar me këtë virus, nëse është punonjës mjeksor dhe ka kontakt me instrumente dhe gjakun e pacientëve,ka shansa të madhe ta marrë virusin,  por të gjitha këto ju i demantoni, atëherë ka gjasa ta ketë nga nëna e tij qysh nga lindja.
> 
> Nuk është e mundur të jepet një përgjigje e prerë nëse kjo sëmundje ka shërim.
> Në disa raste, kur virusi edhepse ekziston, nuk shkakton dëmtim të mëlçisë, thjeshtë vetëm ndiqet nga ana e mjekëve me teste të funkcionit të mëlçisë çdo gjashtë muaj ashtu siç bën i afërmi juaj, dhe kjo mund të zgjasë kështu deri në fund të jetë. Do me thënë të jetë bartës i virusit por jo edhe i sëmurë. Mundet që në një moment të caktuar, dhe kjo mvaret shumë edhe nga imuniteti i organizmit të tij, që virusi të veprojë dhe të fillojë të dëmtojë mëlçinë. Në këto raste trajtohet me medikamente dhe ka shanse të shërimit të plotë apo të vënies nën kontroll.


Flm shume Drita dhe Safka , ju felenderoj dhe ju jam mirenjohes per informacionin tuaj .

pacienti qe kam treguar ne shkrimin me siper eshte gruaja ime , dhe kam plot 4 vjet i martuar me ate , dhe kete semundje e pame rastesisht nga disa analiza qe behen per libreza shendeti per te punuar , sepse gruja ime punon ne restorant dhe nuk lejohen ketu te punoje dikush i semure , pra ketu e 4 vjet eshte e semure me hepatitin B dhe ketu e 4 vjet bejme analiza cdo 6 muaj dhe virusi nuk  po vepron ,
une kam bere analiza dhe kane dale qe nuk jam prekur nga kjo semundje , pasi kam anti trupa dhe nuk e ka pranuar trupi im , por,

a mund ta ngjis kete semundje me vone une pasi kryej maredhenie jo mbrojtese me gruan time ?
kur te beje femije gruja ime , pervec vaksinimit qe do i behet te miturit , a mund ti japi gji nena e vet femijes , dhe a mund te rrezikohet femija me kete semundje nese pin gji nga nena e vet?

dhe nje pyetje tjeter ,

gruja ime nuk ka asnje te aferm me kete semundje dhe kemi kerkuar gjithandej dhe kudo dhe askund nuk po gjejme arsye se ku mund te kete gjitur kete semundje , as se kur eshte ngjitur dhe as se si eshte ngjitur , nuk po e gjejme dot .

nese virusi zgjohet dhe vepron , dhe i duhet te kurohet me barna e tjera , keto kurime a kushtojne shume , dhe per sa kohe i duhet te kurohet qe te sherohet perfundimisht ?

mund te shtoj qe , ka pasur shume infeksione dhe probleme vaginare , te cilat si rjedhoje i kiam ngjitur edhe une keto infeksione , a ka lidhje me kete semundje keto infeksione vaginare apo jo?

pse duhet te kete nje regjim te rrepte pastertie ne lidhje me kete semundje?


ju falenderoj perzemerisht

----------


## Safka

përshëndetje,
të gjitha pyetjet që ju i keni bërë janë shumë me vend dhe është shumë e nevojshme që këto pyetje t'ia parashtroni mjekut tuaj infektolog atje ku edhe kurohet bashkëshortja juaj.

Unë do të mundohem të përgjigjem paksa, mirëpo mjeku juaj mund t'ju japë informata shumë të thella duke e njohur më rrënjësisht gjendjen tuaj shëndetsore.

Bashkëshortja juaj disi e ka marrë virusin,
më lart u theksua se mund të merret edhe nga dentisti. Mirëpo kjo tani nuk ka fare rëndësi. Unë së pari ju këshilloj juve që të mos merreni me atë se si e ka marrë virusin ajo, sepse kjo nuk është fare e nevojshme dhe nuk do t'ju ndihmojë juve aspak si person apo si çift që të zgjidhni problemin.
Ka shumë mënyra të transmetitmit, dhe secili që është i infektuar me ndonjë sëmundje infektive, asnjëherë nuk e dinë se si e ka marrë atë sëmundje.

Në botë ka shumë njerëz të infektuar me hepatitin B,  ata bëjnë një jetë të mirë dhe normale. Mjafton që çdo gjashtë muaj të bëni analizat që të ndiqni funkcionin e mëlçisë. Kaq kërkohet prej jush. Nuk keni çka të bëni më tepër. Besoj se ajo është e re dhe imunitetin e ka të mirë, dhe gjasat janë shumë të mëdha që asnjëherë të mos manifestohet virusi apo organizmi thjeshtë ta eliminojë vetë atë.

Sa u takon infekcioneve vaginale, ma merr mendja se nuk kanë lidhje me virusin, sepse hepatiti B nuk ka manifestim të qartë në vaginë. Mund të bëhet fjalë për infekcionet standarde që paraqiten te femrat seksualisht aktive. Duhet të paraqitet te gjinekologu, të vërtetohet se për çka bëhet fjalë dhe të kuroheni të dy. Janë infekcione që kërkojnë kurim, për të mos sjellë në komplikime më të thella.

Pyetjes tënde se sa kohë duhet të kurohet një hepatit i manifestuar dhe sa kushtojnë këto barëra, duhet t'i përgjigjet specijalisti infektolog, ndërsa këshilla ime do të ishte për ty si bashkëshort ta lirosh vetveten nga këto brengosje, sepse tash për tash janë të panevojshme, pasi flet për diçka që nuk ka ndodhur akoma, dhe ndoshta asnjëherë nuk do të ndodhë. Unë të kuptoj se vetëm dëshiron më të mirën për familjen tënde, por thjeshtë jetojeni momentin dhe mos u brengosni për gjëra që akoma nuk kanë ndodhur dhe thjeshtë nuk janë në dorën tuaj.

Ma merr mendja se dëshironi bebe, mjeksia është e përparuar dhe do ta mbrojë fëmijën nga ky virus me shumë sukses. Ju si duket nuk jeni i infektuar dhe shpresoj se asnjëherë nuk do të infektoheni.

Shumë njerëz jetojnë normal gjatë gjithë jetës, disa nuk e dinë se e kanë këtë virus.

----------


## maratonomak

flm safka per keshillimin dhe inkurajimin .

----------


## xlindax

> Kam nje njeriun tim i cili vuan nga hepatiti B, 
> tashi nuk e di se cfare lloj hepatiti eshte , kronik apo akut , por di qe pacienti ka rreth 4 vjet qe e ka kete semundje dhe cdo 6 muaj ben teste dhe analiza gjaku per te pare rezultatet e gjendjes se virusit dhe melcise.
> 
> cdo 6 muaj ben analiza dhe ua con doktorave , dhe doktorat i thone qe virusi po fle dhe nuk eshte zgjuar dhe nuk po vepron dhe nuk po demton ende melcine.
> ,
> tashi kam ca pyetje.
> si e mori kete virus ky person?
> perjashtojme nga rruget seksuale , nga tatuazhet , nga shiringat e mjekeve apo te heroines.
> mos e ka trasheguar nga nena e vet kete virus ?
> ...


*JO.
Ka shum raste qe nje epatite si kjo mund te fleri per ter jeten pa dhen bezdi.
Ne Shqiperi kjo eshte shum e perhapur kshuqe mund ta ket mar ne c'do ane.
E rendesishme eshte, me sa di une, qe mos te egzagjeroj mme te skuqurat e te evitoj sa me shum alkolin.
*

----------

